# Drop Ear Elbow too deep in the wall



## GASCo (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi there.

I am finishing up my bathroom and I left the drop ear elbow for the steam generator too deep in the wall. Now the steam head will not reach it.

What is the right solution for this? A part like the one below would work perfectly for me. What is this called, if available at all? 

Or my only way out is to sweat a new extension?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Sweat a male adapter, short piece of pipe and a female adapter.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Brass nipple and coupling in brass.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I think what you are looking for is called a extender adapter.
https://midlandmetal.com/product.php?cat=brass+fittings&section=Pipe&shape=&master=Extender+Adapter

Or maybe a faucet foot extension.

https://www.amazon.com/Faucet-Foot-Extension-Installation-Aid/dp/B004J4YZMW


----------

